# Reo Woodvil - FYI



## GregF (27/12/16)

I came across this today:-
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/hi-everyone-bottom-feed-wood-mods-for-sale.780431/

New stabalised wood coming as well!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Viper_SA (27/12/16)

Wow!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/12/16)

oooh now these are sexy...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/12/16)

So beautiful but $290 ex shipping and taxes.


Time to start saving its fine if it take a while to save cause its gonna take me longer to figure out what im gonna tell HRH.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/16)

He used to work with Rob at Reosmods and appears to be building with Rob's blessing!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## GregF (27/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> He used to work with Rob at Reosmods and appears to be building with Rob's blessing!


So do you have an in there @Rob Fisher. I can see a stabalised wood Reo in my future.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/16)

GregF said:


> So do you have an in there @Rob Fisher. I can see a stabilized wood Reo in my future.



Not sure if I have ever spoken to Wayne... but I think his mods will be easily available when he starts out...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (18/4/17)

There was a time when I probably would have been interested, but not now. I seldom use any of my Woodvil's anymore. That may change some as I am gravitating back to the Reos, and might eventually have 4-5 of the 9 Woodvil's back online.


----------

